# Splashed and fox



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a few questions about splashed and Fox. Because I dont like splashed and want to get it out again :roll: But I love fox...
Fox is Tan, but with a showing mutation in the c-locus so the color of the belly is white. Splashed is dominant and will only show if there is a showing mutation of the c-locus, with piebald it will be a tricolor

I have mated 2 tricolor-fox-satin does (one RE, one BE) with a black (tan) piebald (?) longhair male.

I have got 3 black ones with showing belly for tan or fox and an black eyed 'beige' one from the BE doe. (2 Satin, so the buck is/carries satin)
IF all young ones are black & tan they can still have splashed and it just wont show, right?
BUT if they have two mutations of c, it will show. So if they are all Fox and no splashed they dont have the gene?
So since the beige one isn't showing splashed she don't has the Gene, so the Mother only has a single copy?

The second doe (RE) got 1 'Black' piebald, 1 'grey' piebald and the rest Splashed (or very bad tricolor) all Fox/tan and red eyed (was good to see on the first day). So i would say that, if the black and grey one are tan she had two copys of the gene and all young ones have a single copy now. But if they are Fox she also only has a single copy?

If I pair lets say a black fox one that doesent show splashed at a splashed Fox with a single copy of splash, I get 50 % splash, 50% non splash and hopefully lots of Fox?
Now I take the non splash and pair them at a non splash (mother/father, sibling, aunt/uncle) And I have gotten rid of the splashed?

Is my thinking right? :?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes any black tan babies may have the splash gene but won't show it as they are not c diluted and yep and Fox or baige who are not splashed don't have the splashed gene. 
The good news is your wanting to breed out a dominant gene which is easyer than trying to breed out a recessive.
If your tri have two splashed genes and are bred to a mouse that has none all their babies will have one splashed gene, so breed them back to a mouse with no gene and you have a 50/50 chance of each baby having no gene.
Do u have any c diluted non splashed males? That would be the easiest way.

So yep if you have any Fox from them that is not splashed the mother only has 1 splash gene, so put a Fox son back to her you get the 50/50 chance. But that's not to say 50% will be not splash, just that each one has a 50% chance to be, so you may be unlucky and all the litter falls on the will be splashed side, or u may be lucky and they all fall on the other side.


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

As it is now, all splashed are male....all six ones... well I think I need to repeat the pairing since all non splahed are females... Or I just pair all non splashed females to the father again, then I'll get longhairs too and we'll see were I go from there on.
I'm very glad splashed is dominant. I dont like satin either but that will become a lot of work to get out. (I'll try to pair mostly non-satains so I dont get too many of them.)


----------

